# How to search for a recipe?



## mdmc (May 18, 2005)

I am fairly new here and would like to know how do I do a search for recipies? I would like to find some recipies for rositto. Is there some way to search or should I just post a new thread asking for rositto recipies? Thanks


----------



## pdswife (May 18, 2005)

Hi mdmc
just go to the search box at the top of this page and 
type in what you're looking for.  It should bring up a page with a 
list of post concerning that item.

Make sure the spelling is right or  it will come up empty.  ( happens to me all the time! lol)


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

Here's a couple of pages for you:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=22541

now, there may just be mention to risotto in these, but no doubt there are also recipes included. Enjoy~


----------



## GB (May 18, 2005)

Yep just follow what pdswife1 said and you will find tons of stuff.

I just did a search on Risotto and found a number of recipes


----------



## mdmc (May 18, 2005)

Thanks. Do I type it in where it says Google?


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

Google will just give you google.
For the DC search, go to the top bar where it says "search". Click on it, and then click on "Advanced Search".
You'll get a new screen where you can make a few more selections.
Hope I've helped


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 18, 2005)

No....below the Goggle you'll see where your welcomed......below that you'll see the word search.  Click on that.


----------



## GB (May 18, 2005)

This is what it looks like. I put a black box around the part you should click on.


----------



## mdmc (May 18, 2005)

I see it now.  I was doing the Google search which is nice but I want tried and true recipies from all of you. Thanks again


----------

